# ATON DLA6 6-Room Speaker Level Audio Router



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Has anyone had any dealings with this product?

It has a remote that has a 200 ft range, to turn on and off in 6 rooms of speakers and control volume.

Is there other products like this on the market?

THIS You Tube explains what it is -


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the remote RF?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmmm looks like a standard 6 room speaker selector with volume control and remote, Atlona does some decent pieces so I wouldn't be hesitant to try it.

You will find many speaker selectors with volume control but not many with remote control as well. The thing to keep in mind is that this does not have any built in amplification and needs to run off of Zone 2 from a receiver or a dedicated amplifier being fed by Zone2/3 etc.


----------



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, its RF


----------

